# PM system screws up BBcode a lot.



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

Many times when trying to use any bbcode in the PM system, it changes to HTML instead.

Needless to say this makes even the act of quoting the person pretty annoying.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, this has been around for a while; bugs me and several others, but in the past, Costello hasn't been affected by it and couldn't reproduce it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In fact, I made a thread mentioning the same problem a long time ago: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=224366


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 22, 2011)

Spoiler











Yeah, it's extremely annoying. D:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 22, 2011)

I always thought this was just how it worked...

It is very annoying, and should have been fixed long ago.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 22, 2011)

I would also like to see a fix for this soon. It's pretty annoying...


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 22, 2011)

I've asked this to Costello a few times already, but he says he can't reproduce the problem and that it happens to random people.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 22, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I've asked this to Costello a few times already, but he says he can't reproduce the problem and that it happens to random people.



Random people? 
I must be one of the unlucky ones.
It's annoying having to go back and edit out the screwed up parts, just so it looks all clean and not so messy.


----------



## slave2you (Jan 22, 2011)

Costy can't reproduce it because admins can use HTML.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 22, 2011)

slave2you said:
			
		

> Costy can't reproduce it because admins can use HTML.


I can use HTML as well.
And it's broken for me.

He also tested it on a member account.


----------



## slave2you (Jan 22, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> slave2you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, didn't know. Maybe it's time to upgrade IPBoard?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I always thought this was just how it worked...
> 
> It is very annoying, and should have been fixed long ago.
> Why would this just be how it worked?
> ...


Yeah, sometimes I actually reform the code to maintain the formatting, other times I just delete it.

Could he make another account until he finds one it does affect? If that doesn't work I'd volunteer mine for testing if need be; it really bugs me.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 22, 2011)

It happens for me like 90% of the time...


----------



## Sterling (Jan 22, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It happens for me like 90% of the time...


Same, I rarely send PMs anymore. Partly because I don't get PMs, but I generally reform the quote. Pain in the ass really.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 22, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, this has been around for a while; bugs me and several others, but in the past, Costello hasn't been affected by it and couldn't reproduce it.


The reason that he can't reproduce it is because he's above normal user status, and because of that he can use HTML himself and it will display properly for him and the recipient.

(that should make sense...)(That's the product of a several-pm-long conversation I had with a mod once...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the HTML stays unparsed, so it has no use to anyone other than making a mess. Among others it also affects tj_cool and mthrnite, and mthrnite's a Supervisor.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone should donate their account to Costello for a greater good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of variables could be affecting it, considering that Costello tried creating a new regular account and it didn't happen, he should try using someone else's account to see if it can be reproduced or not. Maybe it has something to do with a cookie stored on a computer =P


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I usually reform the quote as long as I'm not in a rushed mood. It's really annoying.


----------



## Costello (Jan 23, 2011)

I will just have to rewrite the PM system when I have the time, which I don't at the moment.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> I will just have to rewrite the PM system when I have the time, which I don't at the moment.


Take your time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although it's annoying, it's not the end of the world or anything...so you don't have to rush.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2011)

Would the current PMs be safe if you were to make the changes?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

Many times when trying to use any bbcode in the PM system, it changes to HTML instead.

Needless to say this makes even the act of quoting the person pretty annoying.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It happens for me like 90% of the time...
> Same. And it sucks to send those messed up replies
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks Costy!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 24, 2011)

also, sometimes when i try to send a PM and preview it or not it's just straight up blank, no matter what was in it

it's only happened a few times and I couldn't tell you what was causing it

Edit: this has also happened to Vulpes


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 25, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> also, sometimes when i try to send a PM and preview it or not it's just straight up blank, no matter what was in it
> 
> it's only happened a few times and I couldn't tell you what was causing it
> 
> Edit: this has also happened to Vulpes



This has happened to me several times as well.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 25, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> also, sometimes when i try to send a PM and preview it or not it's just straight up blank, no matter what was in it
> 
> it's only happened a few times and I couldn't tell you what was causing it
> 
> Edit: this has also happened to Vulpes


It's possible that that could be related to the bug that's been causing entire forum posts to disappear completely.


----------



## Costello (Jan 30, 2011)

i've fixed it but it applies to *new messages only*
old messages are still subject to the bug.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 30, 2011)

Yay for bug fixes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 30, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> i've fixed it but it applies to *new messages only*
> old messages are still subject to the bug.
> Who cares about old messages? They're dead and sent by now. :3
> 
> ...


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I noticed yesterday that the bug seemed to be gone. I didn't think to check here 'till just now, and sure enough, it's fixed! Thanks Costello!


----------

